# لو عايز تعلق على موضوع تاريخ مصر و المسيحية من القرن الأول حتى القرن العشرون إتفضل هنا



## +إيرينى+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*تاريخ مصر و المسيحية *

القرن الأول الميلادى (فجر المسيحية فى مصر) من 1 م حتى 100 م   :coptic_ichtys:

أثناء القرن الثانى الميلادى من 101 م و حتى 200 م

أثناء النصف الأول من القرن الثالث الميلادى من 200 و حتى 253 م

أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث الميلادى من 254 و حتى 300 م

أثناء الجزء الأول من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 300 و حتى 337 م

أثناء الجزء الثانى من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 337و حتى 380 م

أثناء الجزء الثالث و الأخير من القرن الرابع الميلادى من 380 م و حتى 400 م

أثناء النصف الأول من القرن الخامس الميلادى من 400 م و حتى 457 م

أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن الخامس الميلادى 457 و حتى 507 م

أثناء القرن السادس الميلادى من 507 م و حتى 603 م

أثناء النصف الأول من القرن السابع الميلادى من 603 م و حتى 664 م

أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن السابع الميلادى من 664 م و حتى 700 م

أثناء النصف الأول من القرن الثامن الميلادى من 700 م و حتى 751 م

أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن الثامن الميلادى من 751 م " بداية الدولة العباسية "و حتى 800 م

أثناء القرن التاسع الميلادى من 800 م و حتى 900 م

أثناء القرن العاشر الميلادى من 900 م و حتى 1000 م

 أثناء القرن ال 11 الميلادى من 1000 م و حتى 1100 م

أثناء القرن ال 12 الميلادى من 1100 م و حتى 1200 م

أثناء القرن ال 13 الميلادى من 1200 م و حتى 1300 م

أثناء القرن ال 14 الميلادى من 1300م حتى 1400 مم

أثناء القرن ال 15 الميلادى من 1400م حتى 1500 م

أثناء القرن ال 16 الميلادى من 1500م و حتى 1600 م

[URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201112"]أثناء القرن ال 17 الميلادى من 1600م حتى 1700م [/URL]

أثناء القرن ال 18 الميلادى من 1700 م و حتى 1800 م

أثناء القرن ال 19 الميلادى من 1800 م و حتى 1900 م

أثناء النصف الأول من القرن ال 20 الميلادى من 1900 م حتى 1954 م

أثناء الجزء الأول من النصف الثانى للقرن ال 20(1954حتى1970م)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر من 1970 حتى 1981 م عهد الرئيس أنور السادات

يتبع


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (8 يوليو 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا 
شكرا لحضرتك مجهودك رااااااااااااائع
الرب يباركك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> شكرا لحضرتك مجهودك رااااااااااااائع
> الرب يباركك​



*شكرا يا مسيحية مصرية على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2011)

تابعتها كلها جميل جدا
مجهود راائع​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> تابعتها كلها جميل جدا
> مجهود راائع​



*شكرا على متابعتك و تشجيعك و تعليقك يا أستاذ النهيسى​*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع قيم وإن اختلفت في بعض التفاصيل لكن جهد يستحق الإشادة وقد استفدت كثيراً
وإذا كان ممكن إفادتي بمكان تواجد المراجع المذكورة على النت بصيغة pdf أو غيرها حتى يتسنى لي المراجعة والتوثيق نكون لكم شاكرين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أكتوبر 2011)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> موضوع قيم وإن اختلفت في بعض التفاصيل لكن جهد يستحق الإشادة وقد استفدت كثيراً
> وإذا كان ممكن إفادتي بمكان تواجد المراجع المذكورة على النت بصيغة pdf أو غيرها حتى يتسنى لي المراجعة والتوثيق نكون لكم شاكرين


*
المكتبة المسيحية العامة

المشاركة رقم 5*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (30 أكتوبر 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> المكتبة المسيحية العامة
> 
> المشاركة رقم 5*



مشكورة يا أستاذة إيريني جزاك الله خيراً
وننتظر استكمال الموضوع


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2011)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> مشكورة يا أستاذة إيريني جزاك الله خيراً
> وننتظر استكمال الموضوع



*العفو ربنا يسهل*​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (4 مايو 2012)

*رائع جدا ربنا يبارك مجهودك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مايو 2012)

موضوع تاريخ مصر والمسيحية موضوع فى غاية الاهمية ويبن حجم الاضطهاد والعذاب  الذى لاقاه المسيحيون منذ بدء الاسلام حتى الان جرائم رهيبة ولكنها زادت المسيحين قوة كبيرة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2012)

عاشق صليب الرب قال:


> *رائع جدا ربنا يبارك مجهودك*​



*بأشكرك على تعليقك و مشاركتك الحلوة أوى*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع تاريخ مصر والمسيحية موضوع فى غاية الاهمية ويبن حجم الاضطهاد والعذاب  الذى لاقاه المسيحيون منذ بدء الاسلام حتى الان جرائم رهيبة ولكنها زادت المسيحين قوة كبيرة



*شكرا على تعليقك الحلو أوى يا حبيب يسوع 

لكن كمان الموضوع يوضح أيضا الاضطهادات أيام الامبراطورية الرومانية 

و كمان بيوضح البدع و الانشقاقات التى حدثت فى الكنيسة​*


----------



## Samir poet (5 مايو 2012)

*امين يارب يباركك ويخيلك ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر قولى امين*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *امين يارب يباركك ويخيلك ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر قولى امين*
> ​



*شكرا يا سمير على مشاركتك و تعليقك الحلو*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود جبار يا غالية 
الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتك 
*
أرجو من المشرف المُختص ( تثبيت الموضوع *)


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مجهود جبار يا غالية
> الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتك
> *
> أرجو من المشرف المُختص ( تثبيت الموضوع *)



*متثبت 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168624

شكرا على تعليقك الحلو و التشجيع كمان 

بينى و بينك الموضوع أخذ حوالى سنتين 

بلاش فضايح بأة هههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكران ليك ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليكى
*


----------



## Maran+atha (19 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع
لكن البحث الذى أورده المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمى 
 فقال : " جاء فى ميمر البابا ثيؤفيلوس الـ 23 قول السيدة العذراء تخاطبه : " وبعد ذلك أقمنا مدة ياتوفيلس إلى تمام الستة شهور حيث كان دخولنا هذا الموضع المقدس فى 7 من شهر برمودة , وقيامنا منه فى 6 من شهر باباة , اليوم الذى ظهر فيه ملاك الرب ليوسف وقال له قم وخذ الصبى وأمه ومضى بهما إلى أرض إسرائيل .". فإذا أحصينا الأيام أبتداء من 7 من برمودة حتى 6 من بابة كانت المدة اكثر من 6 أشهر لأنها تتخللها أيام النسئ ( الشهر الصغير) وهى تبلغ 5 ايام فى السنوات البسيطة وستة ايام فى سنوات الكبيسة .

ويذكر المؤرخ المسلم المقريزى فى كتابه الخطط (2) ( المتوفى سنة 845 هـ أو 1441م) تحت أسم الدير المحرق فقال : " تزعم النصارى أن المسيح عليه السلام أقام فى موضعة ستة أشهر واياماً " وهذا يدل على منذ القرن الرابع عشر ويعرف المسيحيين ان السيد المسيح قد أقام فى الدير المحرق ستة اشهر وعدة ايام .


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أكتوبر 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> لكن البحث الذى أورده المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمى
> فقال : " جاء فى ميمر البابا ثيؤفيلوس الـ 23 قول السيدة العذراء تخاطبه : " وبعد ذلك أقمنا مدة ياتوفيلس إلى تمام الستة شهور حيث كان دخولنا هذا الموضع المقدس فى 7 من شهر برمودة , وقيامنا منه فى 6 من شهر باباة , اليوم الذى ظهر فيه ملاك الرب ليوسف وقال له قم وخذ الصبى وأمه ومضى بهما إلى أرض إسرائيل .". فإذا أحصينا الأيام أبتداء من 7 من برمودة حتى 6 من بابة كانت المدة اكثر من 6 أشهر لأنها تتخللها أيام النسئ ( الشهر الصغير) وهى تبلغ 5 ايام فى السنوات البسيطة وستة ايام فى سنوات الكبيسة .
> 
> ويذكر المؤرخ المسلم المقريزى فى كتابه الخطط (2) ( المتوفى سنة 845 هـ أو 1441م) تحت أسم الدير المحرق فقال : " تزعم النصارى أن المسيح عليه السلام أقام فى موضعة ستة أشهر واياماً " وهذا يدل على منذ القرن الرابع عشر ويعرف المسيحيين ان السيد المسيح قد أقام فى الدير المحرق ستة اشهر وعدة ايام .



*عايز توصل لإيه ؟؟ مش فاهماك أنا *


----------



## Maran+atha (19 أكتوبر 2015)

عندما شاهدت الموضوع وجدتك تقولى 
ان الرب يسوع كان فى مصر لمدة سبع شهور
ولكن الحقيقة أن الرب يسوع كان فى مصر لأكثر من ثلاث سنوات
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد امين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> عندما شاهدت الموضوع وجدتك تقولى
> ان الرب يسوع كان فى مصر لمدة سبع شهور
> ولكن الحقيقة أن اارب يسوع كان فى مصر لأكثر من ثلاث سنوات
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
> فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد امين.


*
 أخدت المعلومة من كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة للقس منسى يوحنا 

ح اراجعها الاول 

و شكرا على الاضافة​*


----------

